# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Lesenswertes über die Immuntherapie

## Reinhold2

Lesenswertes Interview mit Prof. Endres (Pharmakologe in München)

Klick:

http://www.netdoktor.de/magazin/kreb...&utm_content=1

----------


## Lothar M

Dazu sehr ausführlich im Internetauftritt der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft:

https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...-therapie.html

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

http://www.cancer.net/navigating-can...-immunotherapy

Ein englischsprachiger Artikel zur Immuntherapie aus der App Cancer.net

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ein längerer Artikel im Ärzteblatt zur Immuntherapie:

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/17...ie-von-Tumoren

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ein längerer englischsprachiger Beitrag über Immuntherapie bei Prostatakrebs auf cancerresearch.org:



https://www.cancerresearch.org/patie...rostate-cancer

----------


## Lothar M

Anschaulicher Beitrag zur Immunonkologie auf Krebs.de:

https://www.krebs.de/immunonkologie/wirkprinzip

LG

Lothar

----------


## HGROES

Moin Lothar,

vielleicht wäre es zunächst einmal sinnvoll den Immunstatus bestimmen zu lassen, da davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass bei vielen Krebspatienten dieser unzureichend ist.
 Mein Immunstatus wurde nach meiner Erkrankung ermittelt und das Ergebnis war katastrophal:  
 die Tumorzell-Apoptose-Rate lag bei 11,8 % (Normwert > 21%), T-Zellen  838 / μl (Normwert 900 – 2200),  NK-Zellen (natürliche Killerzellen) 165 / μl (Normwert 200 – 780)
 und zusätzlich war mein Vitamin D3-Spiegel mit 24,5 μg/l (Normwert mindestens 30-50) sehr schlecht.  

 Die Behandlung mit Thymus u.  Milz Injektionen hat mein Immunstatus erheblich verbessert.
 Letzte Untersuchung Oktober 2016:
 die Tumorzell-Apoptose-Rate liegt nun bei 30,0 % (Normwert > 21%), T-Zellen  1620 / μl (Normwert 900 – 2200),  NK-Zellen (natürliche Killerzellen) 458 / μl (Normwert 200 – 780).

LG

Horst Günter

----------


## Lothar M

Zur Immuntherapie ein hervorragender Beitrag im "Spektrum der Wisssenschaften" (gibt es auch als App) lesenswert:

http://www.spektrum.de/news/krebs-im...r-cas9/1438379

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

@Hans Günter,

sehr guter Hinweis!

Meinen Immunstatus habe ich vor 2 Jahre auch ermitteln lassen; er war sehr gut, was mich wegen meinem steigenden/schwankenden PSA-Werten sehr beruhigte.
Den Vitamin D3-Spiegel lasse ich regelmäßig überprüfen und nehme vor allem im Winter Vitamin D3 2.000 Einheiten täglich.

LG

Lothar

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo horst günther,

um den tread nicht zu stören, verweise ich einmal hier auf mein post an dich.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...8782#post98782

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Lothar M

@Hartmut und Horst Günter,

hier er ein ausführlicher Beitrag zum Thema "Immunsystem und Krebs" des Krebsinformationsdienstes:

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....mmunsystem.php

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Die Android-App "JITC"  (Journal for ImmunoTherapy of Cancer) bietet von 2013-2017 ca. 1.400 Artikel über dieses Thema; 154 Artikel bezüglich Prostata.

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Von der Uniklinik München (UKMP) eine Information über eine Neue klinische Studie zum Einsatzder RNActive® Impfstoffe 
http://www.ukmp.de/images/stories/ukmp/pdf/Studien/DE_curevac_flyer_Patienten_PCAII_2013.pdf

----------


## Hvielemi

Da finde ich zwei Studien zu CV9104, beide mit dem Vermerk *terminated
*
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/...curevac&rank=2
Hab ich was übersehen?

Vorsicht bei Studien zu Immuntherapien.
Meist hat man nur einen Schuss frei, denn die Anwendung anderer 'PCa-Impfungen' 
führt regelmässig zum Ausschluss von weiteren Immun-Studien:


> Key Exclusion Criteria:
> 1.  Previous immunotherapy for PCA (e.g. sipuleucel-T [Provenge®], 
> experimental cancer vaccines 
> or ipilimumab [Yervoy®]).


Man sollte also an solchen Studien nur teilnehmen, wenn man davon überzeugt ist,
dass genau Diese das Gelbe vom Ei sei. 
Nachher geht nichts mehr.

Konrad

----------


## Lothar M

Die Forschungsaktivitäten des Pharmaunternehmend Merck zur Immunonkologie:

http://www.merck.de/de/innovation/fo...onkologie.html

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ein allgemeiner Link für Informationen zur Imuntharapie:

http://immuntherapiekrebs.de/

LG


Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ein ausführlicher und oft zitierter Aufsatz über Imuntherapie bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs im "New English Journal of Medicin":

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056...1294#t=article

LG

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Sipuleucel-T ist in Europa aber nicht mehr erhältlich.

Dagegen sind Ipilimumab (Yervoy), Nivolumab (Opdivo), oder Pembrolizumab (Keytruda) zugelassen, allerdings wohl nicht für Prostatakrebs. Ein Jahr Behandlung damit soll ca. 100.000 Euro kosten.

Georg

P.S. Ipilimumab konnte bei Prostatakrebs keinen Überlebensvorteil nachweisen.

----------


## Lothar M

Zu den Kosten  der Immuntherapie:

http://immuntherapiekrebs.de/was-kos...immuntherapie/

LG

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Folgende Kosten habe ich gemäß der Angaben auf Onmeda errechnet:

Keytruda: 50 mg = 2.095,38 EUR, also 1 mg = 41,90 Euro. 
Man braucht pro kg Körpergewicht 2 mg. Also z.B. bei 90 kg sind dies 180 mg oder 7.542 Euro pro Anwendung.
Die Anwendung hat alle drei Wochen zu erfolgen. Bei 51 Wochen im Jahr sind dies 17 Anwendungen oder 128.214 Euro im Jahr.
Plus Arztkosten und kein mg Verlust beim Abmessen des Pulvers.
Dauer der Anwendung: "Die Therapie soll so lange fortgesetzt werden, bis die Krebserkrankung fortschreitet oder eine unzumutbare Toxizität auftritt"

Opdivo: 100 mg = 1.320,73 EUR, also 1 mg = 13,21 Euro (10 Milliliter-Packung)
Man braucht pro kg Körpergewicht 3 mg. Also z.B. bei 90 kg sind dies 270 mg oder 3.567 Euro pro Anwendung.
Die Anwendung hat alle zwei Wochen zu erfolgen. Bei 52 Wochen im Jahr sind dies 26 Anwendungen oder 92.742 Euro im Jahr.
Dauer der Anwendung: "..sollte so lange fortgesetzt werden, wie  ein  klinischer  Nutzen  besteht  oder  bis  die  Behandlung  vom  Patienten  nicht  mehr  vertragen  wird"

Yervoy: 200 mg = 15.658,95 EUR, also 1 mg = 78,29 Euro (40 Milliliter-Packung)
Man braucht pro kg Körpergewicht 3 mg. Also z.B. bei 90 kg sind dies 270 mg oder 21.138 Euro pro Anwendung.
Die Anwendung erfolgt viermal in drei Wochen also sechzehnmal. Das ergibt 338.208 Euro.
Dauer der Anwendung: 12 Wochen.

Für die Krankenkasse wäre es besser die Patienten hätten alle Idealgewicht. Jedes Kilo kostet 1.000 bis 1.400 Euro im Jahr oder 3.758 Euro bei Yervoy!

Georg

----------


## Lothar M

Aktuelles zur Immuntherapie des Immunologisch Onkologisches Zentrum Köln:


http://www.iozk.de/de/news/aktuelles

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ein Beitrag von 3Sat von September 2016 zur Immuntherapie:

https://www.3sat.de/page/?source=/na...698/index.html

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ein heute erschienener FAZ-Artikel zur Krebsimpfung:

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/me...-15100697.html

LG

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Im heutigen FAZ-Wissenschaftsteil wird unter der Überschrift "Ein Genatlas der Saboteure - Warum manche Immuntherapien gegen Krebs versagen" über eine Online-Veröffentlichung der Fachzeitschrift "Nature" berichtet.
Hier ist der Link:
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal...ture23477.html

LG

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

*PROSTVAC*

Die Phase III Studie des  Krebsimpfstoffs PROSTVAC wurde ohne Erfolg beendet. Das Medikament wird es also nicht geben.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke Georg  für den Hinweis. 
Schade, dass nun auch PROSTVAC floppt.

Doch eine dieser Studien zu neuen Immuntherapien
wird irgendwann den Durchbruch bringen.
Neulich hab ich auf eine PSMA-basierte Immuntherapie hingewiesen:




> Hier noch ein Hinweis auf eine aktuell rekrutierende Studie ...
> Aber unter den Aussschlusskriterien steht:
> 
> 
> Any prior therapy targeted against PSMA
> 
> (jegliche Art vorangegangener gegen PSMA gerichtete Therapie)
> Aber interessant ist die Idee schon, ein Molekül, das T-Zellen bindet, 
> mit einem PSMA-Liganden an PCa-Zellen zu binden ...
> ...


Ich weise im Zusammenhang mit Studien zu Immuntherapien
auf meinen Beitrag #14 hin:




> Vorsicht bei Studien zu Immuntherapien.
> Meist hat man nur einen Schuss frei, denn die Anwendung anderer 'PCa-Impfungen' 
> führt regelmässig zum Ausschluss von weiteren Immun-Studien.
> 
> Man sollte also an solchen Studien nur teilnehmen, wenn man davon überzeugt ist,
> dass genau Diese das Gelbe vom Ei sei. 
> Nachher geht nichts mehr.


Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Auch das in den USA zugelassene Keytruda (Pembrolizumab) ist nicht harmlos. Jetzt wurden einige Studien gestoppt, da es zu Todesfällen gekommen war:

After Deaths, FDA Places Clinical Holds on Keytruda Combo Trials 

Georg

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
Pembrolizumab hat bis dato keine Zulassung für das Prostatakarzinom

----------


## Georg_

In Deutschland nicht, aber in den USA schon. In diesem Beitrag hatte ich darüber berichtet.

Georg

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
auch in US ziemlich eingeschränkt 
Prof. de Bono hat auf der ASCO 2017 einen Vortrag gehalten und in dessen Rahmen erwähnt, dass wohl 5 bis 8% der Patienten mit Metastasen und kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs einen Defekt an MMR aufweisen. "5-8% of mCRPC have MMR defects":

----------


## Lothar M

Die FAZ-Webseite enthält einen umfangreichen Artikel zur Immuntherapie „Impfen gegen den Tumor“:


http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/me...icle=true#void

Der sehr interessanten Artikel lässt sich per E-Mail übermitteln.

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Zwar in bisschen Off-Topic, aber ein interessanter Spiegel-Artikel zu Biomarkern:

Empfehlenswerter Beitrag von FAZ.NET: 
Am Biomarker hängt alles

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/me...3.html?GEPC=s5

Mehr zum Thema unter http://www.faz.net?GEPC=s5

----------


## Lothar M

Eine interessante Veröffentlichung des Ludwig Bolzmann Instituts zur Kombination von Immun- und Chemotherapie bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs:

http://lbicr.lbg.ac.at/de/verheissun...rostatatumoren

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## WernerE

Hallo LOthar,

danke, dass Du da ständig dran bleibst. Ist zumindest ein Hoffnungsschimmer.

Guten Rutsch

WernerE

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link zur englischsprachigen „Point of Care“ Webseite hinsichtlich Immunonkologie:

http://immuno-onc.atpointofcare.com/...ign=01-16-2018

Wollt ihr die Artikel in der App lesen, müsst ihr euch registrieren!

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link zum NCT-Heidelberg bezüglich Studien zur Immunttherapie bei Krebs in Deutschland:

https://www.nct-heidelberg.de/fuer-p...in-deutschland

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Sehr interessanter Telepolis-Artikel zur Krebsimpfung:

https://www.google.de/amp/s/www.heis...s-3960219.html

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Studie der Univetsität Heidelberg zum:
*Metastasiertes kastrationsrefraktäres Prostatakarzinom**Curevac- Impfung mit sechs Antigenen des Prostatakarzinoms*https://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.de/Curevac.134654.0.html

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Internetportal „dovepress.com“ (englischsprachig) zur Suche von wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen auch zur Krebs-Immuntherapie:

https://www.dovepress.com/search_res...erapy+Prostate

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Wer ist an wissenschaftlichen Studien zur Immuntherapie bei Blasenkrebs interessiert?

Liebe Grüße
Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Viomedo ist eine Internetplatform zur Suche nach medizinischen Studien.
Nachfolgend ein Link zu den laufenden klinischen Studien zu Prostatakrebs auch zur Immuntherapie:

https://www.viomedo.de/klinische-studien/prostatakrebs

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Hvielemi

Viomedo fragt erst Daten ab und sucht dann in den grad mal 21 aktuellen Studien,
ob was passendes dabei sei.
Direkt zur Studienliste geht es hier:

http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/studie...prostatakrebs/

Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

*vielen dank für den link!*

ich hatte aber auch bereits geguckt.
die sites sind seriös.
ich denke, lothar wird es aber auch gecheckt haben, bevor er etwas einstellt.
so ist es besser, ohne pers. datenfreigabe.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> https://www.viomedo.de/klinische-studien/prostatakrebs


Sehr speditiv, diese Viomedo-Leute.

Heute morgen angefragt, jetzt die Antwort:




> Sehr geehrter Herr Grottenpösch,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldung bei Viomedo. Wir haben Ihre Fragebogen-Angaben ausgewertet und konnten anhand der vorliegenden Informationen zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt keine geeignete Studie in unserer Datenbank für Sie finden.


Ich hab's geahnt ...
Konrad

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Verlinkung des Beitrags von Reinhold Neues in der Rezidiv-Bekämpfung!:

https://www.medigene.de/investoren-m...o-vorgestellt/


https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...v-Bek%E4mpfung


Liebe Grüße

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein aktueller Beitrag zur Immuntherapie bei Prostatakrebs:

http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/behand...rebs-t-zellen/

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## tritus59

Mit sehr viel Interesse verfolge ich Studien von Immuntherapien. Danke  Lothar für die Links. 
Beruflich beschäftige ich mich mit Immunoassays zum Nachweis der verschiedensten Medikamente oder den sog. ADAs, verstehe aber wenig bis sehr wenig über Zellen und deren Interaktionen.
Das Thema Bispecific antibodies ist aber total in Mode, meinen Projekten ableitend. 

Habe das Forum durchstöbert und auch etwas gegoogelt, habe aber noch nichts gefunden über einen bispecific Antikörper, der PSMA und z.B. CD3 erkennt. Kennt jemand eine Studie wo das ausprobiert wurde, oder liege ich als als Laie komplett daneben ?

Tritus

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Tritus,

ich habe auch gegoogelt und einen Artikel aus der „Deutschen Apotheker Zeitung“ gefunden:

https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...he-antikoerper

Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig weiter.

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## tritus59

Entschuldigung, habs grad gesehen, im Thread über Bispecific antibodies, wo ja grad eine neue Studie bald beginnt mit genau diesem Ansatz.

Tritus

----------


## Hvielemi

> https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...he-antikoerper
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig weiter.


Ja, das hilft ein Wenig weiter, aber eben nur ein Wenig, denn wer ist so irr,
seine Speichel- und Tränendrüsen, Nasenschleimhäute und Nieren
via PSMA immuntherapeutisch zu zerstören?
Man schaue in Anhang [5], wie PSMA an den genannten Organen kräftig
bindet. Das tut es nicht nur mit dem PET-diagnostischen 68Gallium, 
sondern auch mit jedem beliebigen Therapeutikum, das man damit
in den Körper transportiert.

Ich hätte nach den Erfahrungen mit der auf dem gleichen PSMA-Liganden
basierenden Therapie mit Radionukliden einen gehörigen Respekt davor,
das körpereigene Immunsystem und dessen Antikörper auf diese Organe 
scharf zu machen.

Der Weg zur Immuntherapie ist wohl der richtige, der Zwischenschritt
über PSMA aber bestimmt noch nicht zielführend.

Wer's probieren will...
Viel Glück!

Konrad

----------


## tritus59

Dein Einwand verstehe ich vollkommen. Zumindest ist es ein neuer Ansatz, die PSMA tragenden Zellen ohne Strahlen zu eliminieren, und somit in unmittelbarer Umgebung keine weiteren Schäden anrichten.
Tumorzellen sollen doch in der Regel auch über 10x mehr PSMA auf der Oberfläche tragen, sodass die Dosis dann auch eine Rolle spielen kann. Vielleicht kennen die körpereigenen Zellen ja auch einen Weg, vielleicht sogar einen schnelleren Weg, der Behandlung zu entkommen. Die kommenden klinischen Studien werden es zeigen. Restrisiko besteht natürlich, ich wollte wahrscheinlich auch nicht der Erste sein.

Tritus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zumindest ist es ein neuer Ansatz, die PSMA tragenden Zellen ohne Strahlen zu eliminieren, und somit in unmittelbarer Umgebung keine weiteren Schäden anrichten.


*Weitere Schäden" verursacht das übliche Radionuklid 117Lutetium nicht. 
Seine Beta-Strahlen reichen im Gewebe grad mal 2mm weit, womit bei
Läsionen von 10mmØ über 90% der Strahlung im Tumor bleibt.
Schlechter sieht das mit Yttrium90 aus, dessen Strahlen 11mm ins Gewebe
dringen. Das hatte mir vorübergehend der Darm gereizt.
Alpha-Strahlen dringen lediglich im Micrometerbereich ein und verursachen
daher überhaupt keine Nebenwirkungen im Gesunden.

Das Problem ist also weniger, ob man nun Radionuklide, Immuntherapeutika
oder Chemo mit dem PSMA-Liganden in die Zellen schleuse, sondern die simple 
Tatsache, dass diese Dinge eben auch in die falschen Zellen geschleust werden,
wie im PSMA-PET leicht erkennbar ist an meinen "leuchtenden" Drüsen für Tränen 
und Speichel (guck Anhang [5]).




> Vielleicht kennen die körpereigenen Zellen ja auch einen Weg, vielleicht sogar einen schnelleren Weg, der Behandlung zu entkommen. Die kommenden klinischen Studien werden es zeigen.


Ja, hoffen ist immer lustig. 
Es wäre besser, sich mal bei bereits angewendeten PSMA-basierten Therapien kundig 
zu machen, statt den gleichen Fehler wieder zu begehen. 
Abgehobene Immun-Nerds werden sich aber kaum mit der kruden Physik der 
Radionuklid-Therapien befassen wollen. Jeder lässt sich blenden von der (eben nicht 
ganz) prostataspezifischen Bindung von PSMA-Liganden.
Dass das auch anwendbar sei auf weitere Tumorarten, nimmt man gerne zur Kenntnis,
die Zerstörung von gesunden Organen werden die dann als ebenso überraschend und
akzeptabel runterspielen, wie das die Nuklearmedizin anfangs tat und zum Teil in
den Patienteninformationen immer noch tut (Bad Berka).

Nun, ich nehme mal an, dass die das Immunzeug erst mal letztlinientherapeutisch
studieren wollen. Und diese Patienten nehmen verdammt viel in Kauf, um vielleicht
doch noch ein paar Wochen Überleben geschenkt zu bekommen.
Ich weiss das mittlerweile aus persönlicher Erfahrung.

Wenn dann mal ein besserer Ligand verfügbar wäre, werden Nuklear-, Chemo- und
Immuntherapie gemeinsam einen entsprechenden Schritt in die Frühphase der
Therapie machen können.

Dann gilt vielleicht:
"Spritze rein, und gut ist",
aber erst dann!

Konrad

----------


## MartinWK

Methoden, um Krebszellen zu zerstören, gibt es ja nun wahrlich genug: Hitze, Kälte, Strom, Licht, Protonen, Zytostatika, und körpereigen das Immunsystem, welches man nun sensibilisieren will. Wirksam sind sie alle. Leider trifft jede Methode auch gesunde Zellen, so daß die Trennschärfe der Methode ein wesentliches Kriterium ist. PCa überleben die Meisten sehr lange, entsprechend lange leiden sie unter den Nebenwirkungen, die durch die Mitbehandlung gesunder Zellen und Strukturen entstehen.
Die Immuntherapie hat das Potential, die höchste Trennschärfe zu erreichen:
- sie arbeitet auf Zellebene und sogar auf Eiweißebene (kann auch virale Strukturen erkennen)
- sie kann individuell auf den Patienten angepaßt werden
- sie ist "lernfähig": Das Immunsystem paßt sich, einmal sensibilisert, unter Umständen den Mutationen der Krebszellen an.

Natürlich wird dieses Potential nicht genutzt, wenn ich mich an PSMA binde. Das ist nichts Besonderes, daran kann ich mit entsprechender Technologie auch Zytostatika oder Strahlenquellen ankoppeln. Vielleicht sind die Nebenwirkungen anders oder sogar geringer, mal sehen. Wenn nicht nur eine Verzögerung der Progression sondern in etlichen Fällen auch eine Heilung erreicht wird, wird man die Nebenwirkungen in Kauf nehmen.

So ganz stimme ich mit Konrad nicht überein: der Wirkmechanismus der Strahlung ist ein "grober" - Doppelstrangbrüche und weg bist du. Die Dosis und die Nähe der Zelle dazu entscheiden, und das in einem sehr kurzen Zeitraum. Ist die Eindringtiefe zu groß, wird die Umgebung mit vernichtet, ist sie zu klein, werden nicht alle Zellen in einem soliden Tumorblock erreicht. Die Immuntherapie benutzt einen anderen Transportweg und hat mehr Zeit. Das Verhältnis zwischen onkologischer Wirksamkeit und Nebenwirkungen kann vielleicht ganz anders eingestellt werden.

----------


## tritus59

Es gibt zu einem bispezifischen anti-PSMA x anti-CD3 eine erste Phase 1 Studie. Das neueste was ich finden konnte:

https://immuno-oncologynews.com/apvo414/

Tritus

----------


## Hartmut S

*Zitat Martin*:  


> Methoden, um Krebszellen zu zerstören, gibt es ja nun wahrlich genug: Hitze, Kälte, Strom, Licht, Protonen, Zytostatika, und körpereigen das Immunsystem, welches man nun sensibilisieren will. Wirksam sind sie alle. Leider trifft jede Methode auch gesunde Zellen, so daß die Trennschärfe der Methode ein wesentliches Kriterium ist. PCa


Lieber Martin,
es ist ein sehrt schönes Posting.
würde es Konrad helfen?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## MartinWK

Lieber Hartmut, Tritus' Link deutet den Status der Immuntherapie an: man sucht noch nach der MTD, der mximal akzeptablen Dosis. Bis zur Therapie dauert das noch.
Es gibt verschiedene immunstimulierende Therapieansätze, für die keine "richtigen" Studien vorliegen. Mir fällt da gerade nur das iozk ( http://www.iozk.de/ ) ein. Ich bin ja durchaus für alternative Therpien zu haben, vor allem wenn die schulmedizinische aus zunehmenden Rundumschlägen besteht (Chemo); aber ob das viele Geld frü das iozk wirklich lebensverlängernd wirkt - das habe ich bisher mangels eigenem Bedarf nicht evaluiert. Die Materie ist auch sehr komplex und erfordert Grundlagenkenntnisse aus Bereichen, die ich nicht habe.

----------


## tritus59

Mit dem Hinweis auf bi-spezifische Antikörper bin ich wohl etwas Off-Topic gelandet. Diese werden ja eigentlich nicht direkt unter Immuntherapien gehandelt, entschuldige lieber Lothar für das Stören Deines Threads.
@Konrad: Habe erst jetzt gesehen, dass Du die gleiche Studie mit MOR209 / ES 414 auch schon in Deiner Antwort #26 erwähnt hast, die Aufnahmekriterien aber nicht erfüllen würdest, weil schon PSMA-spezifisch  vorbehandelt. Wünsche Dir, dass es Dir gelingen möge, dem Krebs noch längere Zeit in annehmbarer Lebensqualität abzutrotzen.

Was die richtig scharfen Immuntherapien mit z.B. Ipilimumab, Pembrolizumab und andere *mumabs oder *zumabs beim CRPCa bringen, da kennt sich Konrad wohl bestens aus. Beim Nachlesen des Nebenwirkungsspektrums kann einem schon ein leichtes Schaudern ergreifen.
So, dann klinke ich mich wieder aus diesem Thread und überlasse Reinhold/Lothar wieder die Bühne. Werde die Infos weiterhin aus wissenschaftlichem Interesse verfolgen, und hoffe, dass ich solche Therapien nicht brauchen werde.

Tritus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es gibt zu einem bispezifischen anti-PSMA x anti-CD3 eine erste Phase 1 Studie. 
> 
> https://immuno-oncologynews.com/apvo414/





> The ability of APVO414 to trigger an immune response and its effect on the body will also be investigated.


(_Die Fähigkeit von APVO414, eine Immunantwort hervorzurufen und sein Effekt auf den Körper
werden ebenfalls untersucht_.)

Mal schauen, ob die Effekte, auf die ich hinwies, doch geringer seien, 
als ich das befürchte. Sonst floppt das Präparat bereits in Phase I oder II.
Wäre schade, den jede weitere Therapie erweitert die Palette für uns
Fortgeschrittene.

Ja, lieber Hartmut, ich habe mich über viele Jahre gegen Docetaxel gewehrt,
eben gerade weil das wahllos gegen ALLE sich teilenden Zellen im Körper
richtet, die Trennschärfe der Methode also gegen Null geht.

Da sind PSMA-basierte Therapien doch erheblich selektiver, nur habe ich
nach fünfmal PSMA-RLT schon eine sehr starke Dröhnung abbekommen.
So gehe ich nun einen anderen Weg, um nicht die NW weiterhin auf die
gleichen Organe zu kumulieren.
Schön ist das nicht, aber einen dritten Weg gibt es derzeit nicht.
Nichtstun ist auch keine Option. Das bringt mich in kurzer Zeit um.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## 66plus

Hallo Konrad,
wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, bis Du jetzt auch bei Docetaxel angekommen. Hast du Dir schon Gedanken zur Dosierung gemacht? Nach einer neuen Hypothese, soll man jede Therapie gerade so dimensionieren, daß das PSA nicht weiter ansteigt, das kumulierte Volumen der Krebspopulationen also konstant bleibt. Eine Bekämpfung der existierenden Populationen mit dem Ziel ihrer möglichst weitgehenden Vernichtung sei ganz falsch, da damit nur Lebensraum für neue aggressivere Zellstämme geschaffen werde. Lies mal das Folgende. Was hältst Du davon? Eine weitere Maßnahme zur Behinderung der Infrastruktur zur Versorgung der aufstrebenden  Krebspopulationen könnte auch die zusätzliche Anwendung antiangiogener Mittel sein. Hier der Link: https://www.vfholtzbrinck.de/fileadm...mann_Krebs.pdf

----------


## Lothar M

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...e-bei-M%E4usen

Hier ein Thread der sich auch mit Immuntherapie befasst.

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Manfred,

der Link funktioniert nicht. Es müsste "vf-holtzbrinck" heißen.

Georg

----------


## 66plus

Danke Georg, 
Ich probier nochmal den Link zu kopieren:

https://www.vf-holtzbrinck.de/filead...mann_Krebs.pdf

Aha, der Bindestrich wurde beim Einfügen als Trennungsstrich interpretiert und automatisch entfernt.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Georg,
hallo Manfred!

Ein ausgezeichneter Artikel und bemerkenswerter, angepasster Therapieansatz!

Vielen Dank für den Link!

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein TV-Beitrag zur Immuntherapie:

https://www.swr.de/betrifft/kampf-de...5a0/index.html

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Nach diesem Bericht sollen spezielle Bakterien die Wirkung von PD-1 Hemmern wie Nivolumab bei Prostatakrebs deutlich erhöhen:

Rare bacteria boosts immunotherapy in prostate cancer

Multi-faceted immunomodulatory and tissue-tropic clinical bacterial isolate potentiates prostate cancer immunotherapy

Die Bakterien erzeugen wohl eine leichte Entzündung in der Prostata, die die Wirkung der Immuntherapie verbessert.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Die CAR T-Zelltherapie wird in den USA bei einigen Non-Hodgkin-Lymphomen eingesetzt. Die Behandlung ist mit folgenden Kosten verbunden:

Eine Behandlung mit Tisagenlecleucel (Kymriah, Novartis) kostet 475.000 Dollar, das sind 409.000 Euro. Dagegen ist eine Behandlung mit Axicabtagene Ciloleucel (Yescarta, Kite Pharma) deutlich preiswerter und kostet "nur" 373.000 Dollar, also 322.000 Euro.

Dazu kommen noch ärztliche Kosten von etwa 30.000 Dollar bis 35.000 Dollar.

Georg

----------


## Lothar M

Interessante Artikel über Krebs/Immuntherapie im Online-Auftritt von Spektrum:

https://www.spektrum.de/thema/krebs-...in-uns/1288234

Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ein weiterer interessanter Artikel im Online-Auftritt von „Spektrum“
zur Virentherapie bei Krebserkrankungen:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/gute-vi...paign=ZON_KOOP

Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Interessanter aktueller FAZ-Artikel 400.000  zu einer kostspieligen neuen Blutkrebstherapie:

http://m.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/...-15754273.html

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Eilmeldung:

Heute liegt der Frankfurter Allgemeinen Zeitung vom 14. September 2018 das Verlagsspezial „Zukunft der Krebsmedizin“
bei.
Lesenswert auch in Bezug auf die Immuntherapie (z.B. CAR-T Zelltechnologie).

Grüsse

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Die Andoid-App Immuno-T in holländischer Sprache illustriert die Wirkungsweise der Immuntherapie.

Professor Tessa Kerre hat gemeinsam mit den Designern und Entwicklern von Holofarm ein Motion Comic' entwickelt, um Patienten und ihrem Umfeld auf anschauliche, visuell attraktive Art und Weise zu erläutern, worum es bei der Immuntherapie geht.

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Die kostenlose Android- und ios-App „einblick | DKFZ von Deutsches Krebsforschungszentrum“

https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/einb...105810593?mt=8

enthält die Heftausgabe 1/2015 „Immuntherapie“ mit anspruchsvollen Artikeln.

Sehr lesenswert!

Grüsse

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Medizin-Nobelpreis für zwei Wissenschaftler für ihre Forschungen auf dem Gebiet der Krebsimmuntherapie:

http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/dia...a-1230971.html

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Drei weitere Artikel zum Medizin-Nobelpreis:

http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/dia...a-1231005.html

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/no...-15816405.html

https://www.zeit.de/wissen/2018-10/n...d-tasuku-honjo

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Die neue Ausgabe 40/2018 von Spektrum der Wissenschaft  „Die Woche“ thematisiert die aktuellen Medizinnobelpreise „Entfesselte Immunzellen gegen Krebs“.

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Eine umfassende Datenbankplattform im Bereich der Immunonkologie ist die englischsprachige kostenlose ios-App „Immuno-Oncology“ von Point of Care.

https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/immu...929744778?mt=8

Eine Beschreibung des Inhalts ist dem Link zu entnehmen.

Grüsse

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Artikel von Spektrum der Wissenschaften: Rückschlag bei Krebs-Immuntherapie:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/ruecksc...paign=ZON_KOOP

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Die Firma Endocyte, die derzeit die PSMA Therapie in den USA zulassen will,  entwickelt auch eine CAR-T cell Therapie. 

https://endocyte.com/pipeline/car-t-adaptor-controlled/

Das soll wohl irgendwann so funktionieren, dass erst die Tumorzellen mit speziellen Adapter Molekülen (CAMs) markiert werden. Zum Transport dieser Moleküle in die Tumorzellen wird ein Ligand verwendet, der die Tumorzellen, beispielsweise im Fall der Prostatakrebszelle, an der PSMA Expression erkennen kann. Nachdem die Tumorzellen so markiert sind, erfolgt die Immuntherapie so, dass spezielle CAR-T Zellen dem Patienten gegeben werden, die nur die mit den CAMs markierten Tumorzellen angreifen.
https://endocyte.com/technology/

Das sollte die Nebenwirkungen der CAR-T Zelltherapie erheblich reduzieren.

Georg

----------


## Lothar M

*Mediziner über neue Krebstherapien*

*"So kann das Immunsystem die Krebszellen besser angreifen"*

Nachstehend ein Link zum o.a. Spiegel+-Artikel:

http://www.spiegel.de/plus/krebs-the...0-000159786813

Lothar

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

Prostatakrebs scheint damit weniger gut behandelbar zu sein...

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Werner,

die Krebs-Immuntherapie wird derzeit bei (speziellen) Haut-, Brust-, Lungenkrebs- und Blasenkrebs eingesetzt.
 Bei Prostatakrebs ist man jedoch noch am Anfang.

 Folgende Veröffentlichungen machen jedoch bei fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs Hoffnung:


https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/322054.php

https://www.cancercenter.com/prostat...immunotherapy/

https://www.icr.ac.uk/news-archive/a...rostate-cancer

https://www.cancernetwork.com/review...ancer-vaccines

https://prostatecanceruk.org/about-u...-trial-results

Grüsse

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Hier ist eine Fallstudie, bei der die Kombination von Ipilimumab (Yervoy) und Nivolumab (Opdivo) einem Prostatapatienten gut geholfen hat. Diese Medikamente sind wie alle Immuntherapien extrem teuer.

Hier auf deutsch übersetzt, das hat aber nicht so gut geklappt wie ein trockener Studientext und ist ziemlich holprig:
https://translate.google.de/translat...rostate-cancer

----------


## Lothar M

Nachtrag:

Auch bei Leberkrebs wird die Immuntherapie mit PD1 / PD-L1-Inhibitoren eingesetzt.

Vgl: https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk.../therapie.html

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

In der aktuellen Zeitschrift Spektrum der Wissenschaft (1.19) wurde der interessante Artikel Darmbakterien gegen Krebs veröffentlicht.
Hier ist der Internetlink:

https://www.spektrum.de/magazin/darm...-krebs/1609504

Das Ärzteblatt veröffentlichte auf der gleichen wissenschaftlichen Grundlage die Artikel Darmbakterien beeinflussen Erfolg der Immuntherapie sowie Darmbakterien könnten Wirkung von Checkpoint-Inhibitoren unterstützen vgl. Links.

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...-Immuntherapie

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...-unterstuetzen

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Sehr empfehlenswert ist die englischsprachige kostenlose iOS-App JITC des „Journal for Immuntherapy of Cancer“

https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/j-im...913162041?mt=8

Mit dem Suchbegriff „Prostate“ werden 213 Veröffentlichungen, bei „prostate cancer“ 180 Veröffentlichungen angezeigt.

Grüße

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Auf der Webseite von Spektrum der Wissenschaft gibt es die Kompaktausgabe Krebsimmuntherapie
als pdf-Datei kostenlos zum Download (Link).

https://www.spektrum.de/pdf/spektrum...erapie/1592596

Grüße

Lothar

----------


## Rudi61

Lothar

wieder mal herzlichen Dank für einen Deiner wertvollen Links

Viele Grüße
Rudolf

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Lothar,



> Auf der Webseite von Spektrum der Wissenschaft gibt es die Kompaktausgabe Krebsimmuntherapie als pdf-Datei kostenlos zum Download (Link).


die meines Erachtens wichtigste Aussage darin ist: »Sie ist noch weit davon entfernt, eine Wunderwaffe zur Krebsbekämpfung zu werden« [Bruno Sainz].

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

In diesem Thread war ja schon Pembrolizumab angesprochen worden, das in den USA als Immuntherapie für Prostatakrebs zugelassen wurde. Allerdings nur für Patienten mit MSI-H/dMMR Mutationen.

Man hat jetzt untersucht, wie häufig diese Mutationen bei Prostatakrebs vorkommen. Das waren nur 3,1% der Patienten. Bei diesen 3,1% hat die Therapie jedoch auch nicht immer gewirkt. Nur bei 54,5% ging der PSA Wert um mehr als 50% zurück. Das ist nicht die vollständige Heilung, die sich viele von der Immuntherapie erhoffen.

https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamaoncology/article-abstract/2718924

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link auf eine aktuelle Veröffentlichung von AP NEWS über den Beginn der 2-Phase-Studie von ProscaVax, ein Impfstoff im frühen Stadium von Prostatakrebs.

https://www.apnews.com/46418c3e6de5cff691cb409109e86356

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Eine sehr wirksame Immuntherapie ist die CAR-T Zelltherapie. Diese wirkt wohl auch bei Prostatakrebs, allerdings schwebt der Patient dabei in Lebensgefahr durch einen schweren anaphylaktischen Schock. In dieser Studie berichten Forscher, dass sie PSMA spezifische CAR-T Zellen entwickelt hätten, die nur auf die Prostatakrebszellen, bzw. PSMA exprimierenden Zellen, wirken sollen. Noch nicht am Menschen eingesetzt aber sicher sehr vielversprechend.

Efficacy Against Human Prostate Cancer by Prostate-specific Membrane Antigen-specific, Transforming Growth Factor-β Insensitive Genetically Targeted CD8+ T-cells Derived from Patients with Metastatic Castrate-resistant Disease

First Report of Prostate-specific Membrane Antigentargeted Immunotherapy in Prostate Cancer: The Future is Bright

Ich werde nicht behaupten, dass ich diese Berichte voll verstanden habe.

Georg

----------


## Lothar M

Die verlinkte aktuelle englischsprachige Veröffentlichung berichtet über zukünftige Strategien die Resistenz bei bestimmten Krebsarten gegenüber Immuntherapie zu überwinden:

https://www.targetedonc.com/publicat...ced-strategies


Gruß

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe den Artikel gelesen. Dort heißt es: 60-70% aller Tumore reagieren nicht auf Immuntherapien mit Checkpoint Inhibitors (Das ist derzeit die am häufigsten angewendete Immuntherapie). Auch bei schwarzem Hautkrebs, der am besten mit dieser Immuntherapie behandelt werden kann, reagieren 40-50% der Patienten nicht auf diese Therapie. Bei den anderen Patienten bilden sich zu ca. 10-15% nach drei Jahren Resistenzen heraus. 
Man muss dann noch die erheblichen Nebenwirkungen dieser Therapie bedenken.

Ich glaube man sollte sich als Prostatakrebspatient von der Immuntherapie nicht zu viel versprechen.

----------


## Rudi61

> Ich habe den Artikel gelesen. Dort heißt es: 60-70% aller Tumore reagieren nicht auf Immuntherapien mit Checkpoint Inhibitors (Das ist derzeit die am häufigsten angewendete Immuntherapie). Auch bei schwarzem Hautkrebs, der am besten mit dieser Immuntherapie behandelt werden kann, reagieren 40-50% der Patienten nicht auf diese Therapie. Bei den anderen Patienten bilden sich zu ca. 10-15% nach drei Jahren Resistenzen heraus. 
> Man muss dann noch die erheblichen Nebenwirkungen dieser Therapie bedenken.
> 
> Ich glaube man sollte sich als Prostatakrebspatient von der Immuntherapie nicht zu viel versprechen.



Als allerletzte Therapie, wenn nichts anderes mehr wirkt, warum nicht. Dann sind die 30%-40% auf die die Immuntherapien mit Checkpoint Inhibitor wirkt viel.

- Rudolf -


*Weiche dem Unheil nicht, sondern mutiger geh ihm entgegen!
Vergil*

----------


## Georg_

Ich glaube, wenn viele Laien das erste mal von Immuntherapie hören, denken sie, prima, man ermöglicht dem Immunsystem die Tumorzellen zu bekämpfen und der Tumor verschwindet von alleine wie eine Erkältung. Und da das ein ganz natürlicher Vorgang ist, passiert dies fast ohne Nebenwirkungen.

Von diesem Ideal sind wir meilenweit entfernt.

Sicherlich ist die Immuntherapie für Melanompatienten eine große Hoffnung und hilft ja auch in sehr vielen Fällen. Aber heilen, was man wahrscheinlich ohne tiefere Kenntnis erwartet hätte, kann sie nicht.

Georg

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ist ein Link auf einen aktuellen Spiegel-Online-Artikel über Biotechnologie in der Immuntherapie gegen Krebs:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/m...a-1247666.html

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ist ein Link auf ein Video von „Spektrum der Wissenschaft“ zur Krebsimmuntherapie:

https://scilogs.spektrum.de/marlenes...931.1538426610

Lothar

----------


## Optimist

Sehenswertes Video das die *Immuntherapie verständlich erklärt,* aber auch darauf eingeht, dass es bei der Immuntherapie *bisher schlimme Nebenwirkungen* gibt.

Zur Zeit Erfolge bei Haut- und Lungenkrebs,*  aber nicht bei allen Patienten*.

Franz

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ist ein Link auf ein umfassendes englischsprachiges Werk Immuntherapy of Cancer auf Google Books als Leseprobe:

https://books.google.de/books?id=Pxw...cancer&f=false


Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Das Buch ist aus dem Jahre 2006. So kommt z.B. Pembrolizumab darin nicht vor.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Georg,

Du hast mich zum weiteren recherchieren angeregt.

Hier ein aktuelleres deutsches medizinisches Fachbuch Immuntherapie in der Uroonkologie aus dem Jahre 2013 auf Google Book als Leseprobe:

https://books.google.de/books?id=-4i...erapie&f=false

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Es ist jetzt mit einem PET möglich, die Wirkung einer Immuntherapie zu sehen. Hier das Beispiel Nivolumab bei Lungenkrebs. Oben hat Nivolumab gewirkt, der Patient hatte eine komplette Remission und lebt jetzt 2,5 Jahre nach der Therapie. Unten hat das Mittel nicht gewirkt und der Patient ist nach sechs Monaten verstorben.



https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-07131-y

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link zu einem kurzen Spiegel- Online-Artikel zum neu gegründeten Helmholtz-Institut  Hi-Tron, dass sich der Erforschung von Immuntherapien verschrieben hat.

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...-16041022.html

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier einige Links u.a. zur Curevac-Impfung bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs:

https://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.de/Curevac.134654.0.htm

https://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/behan...prostatakrebs/

https://www.urotoday.com/conference-...ne-system.html

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Rudi61

> zur Curevac-Impfung bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs
> 
> Lothar


Hallo Lothar Danke,

wieder eine Therapie-Option mehr, leider sind aber die ersten Studien, so wie ich das lese, gescheitert

Heidelberg bietet aber die Impfung anscheinend an

Verfolge die Entwicklung von der Immuntherapie  CV9104 sehr Aufmerksam.

Rudi

----------


## Lothar M

Hier zwei Links zu einer aktuellen Veröffentlichung zu einer Studie hinsichtlich der Kombination der CTLA-4 blocking drug ipilimumab mit dem PD-1 inhibitor nivolumab zur Behandlung von kastrationsresistenten metatisierten Prostatakrebs.

https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-...etastatic.html

https://arznei-news.de/nivolumab-ipilimumab/#a10

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Hier eine Übersichtsarbeit, warum Immuntherapien bei Prostatakrebs bisher nicht gewirkt haben:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6447686/

Ich hatte in diesem Beitrag auch einen Vortrag von Prof. Miller zu diesem Thema vorgestellt.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hier der Bericht von einer Studie, in der 23 Prostatapatienten mit Immuntherapie behandelt wurden. Dies waren kastrationsresistente Patienten, die überwiegend auf eine Standard-Therapie nicht mehr ansprachen. Die Patienten wurden vor der Teilnahme auf ihre Expression von PD-L1 in der Tumorzellmembran untersucht, um damit abzuschätzen, ob sie wohl auf eine Therapie mit Pembrolizumab ansprechen würden. Hier Beispiel für ein solches Testverfahren.

Die Studie hatte keine Kontrollgruppe. Man beobachtete, dass die Patienten im Mittel noch 8 Monate lebten und nach 6 Monaten zeigte sich bei 39% der Patienten noch kein Tumorfortschritt. Ich meine, diese Ergebnisse sind ohne Kontrollgruppe nicht zu beurteilen.

Georg

----------


## Lothar M

Ein interessanter Artikel zur Protacs-Therapie in der Wochenausgabe 17/2018 von Spektrum der Wissenschaft:

Proteinkiller - die neuen Wundermedikamente?

Mit der App Spektrum Die Woche kann man ihn lesen.

Spektrum Die Woche von Spektrum der Wissenschaft Verlagsgesellschaft mbH
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/spek...940607128?mt=8

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Artikel über Onkolytische Virustherapie - Verwendung von Tumor-Targeting-Viren zur Behandlung von Krebs:

https://immuntherapiekrebs.de/onkoly...ung-von-krebs/

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier zwei interessante Beiträge aus dem FAZ-Spezial Zukunft der Krebsmedizin:

https://www.faz.net/asv/zukunft-der-...-16242515.html

https://www.faz.net/asv/zukunft-der-...-16242494.html

Gruß

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link auf einen heutigen FAZ-Artikel über das Unternehmen Biontech, dass Krebspatienten mit neuartigen Immuntherapien helfen will.

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...-16275601.html

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link auf einen lesenswerten Zeit-Artikel über die Reaktivierung des Thymus im Alter zur Stärkung des Immunsystems:

https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2019-07/verjuengung-biologie-trim-studie-gregory-fahy

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Auf der Webseite des „Ärzteblatt“ ist ein sehr ausführlicher Thementhread über Veröffentlichungen zur Immuntherapie unter:

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichten/sw/Immuntherapie

aufrufbar.

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link auf einen Handelblatt-Artikel über verstärkte Krebs-Arzneimittelforschung im Breich der Immuntherapie:

https://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne.../24677168.html

Lothar

----------


## MartinWK

Leider überleben einige Medikamente die Phase III nicht: https://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne.../24122938.html
Das liegt daran, dass auch die Patienten nicht länger überleben. Für keine Anwendung jonnte eine Vrebesserung nachgewiesen werden.  Deutlich dagegen die ernsten Nebenwirkungen und die Abbruchzahlen: 2018-03-16_AM-RL-XII_Avelumab_D-308_BAnz.pdf
Oder man beginnt gerade mit Phase I, wie Boehringer bei ATP128.

Diese Artikel und Links von Handelsblatt, FAZ, Zeit und dubiosen Sites (wie immuntherapiekrebs.de) sind nicht "zielführend" (mal vorsichtig auf neudeutsch gesagt).

----------


## Lothar M

Gut, ich werde keine Beiträge zur Immuntherapie mehr einstellen!

----------


## MartinWK

> Gut, ich werde keine Beiträge zur Immuntherapie mehr einstellen!


...doch wohl nicht als Reaktion auf meinen Beitrag gemeint? Ich habe doch den Kreis der Zitate klargemacht: journalistische Sekundär- und Tertiärquellen und getarnte Sites von Interessengruppen, die ohne Kommentar oder Erläuterung gepostet werden.

----------


## Lothar M

Doch!
Ich empfinde Deine Bewertung als eine Einengung der Informationsauswahl.
Für mich inakzeptabel!

----------


## Optimist

> Diese Artikel und Links von Handelsblatt, FAZ, Zeit und dubiosen Sites (wie immuntherapiekrebs.de) sind nicht "zielführend" (mal vorsichtig auf neudeutsch gesagt).


 Martin,
  das Forum ist keine hochwissenschaftliche Onkologische Gesellschaft, in der ein handverlesener Kreis  von Wissenschaftler ausgewählte Studien diskutiert.
Die meisten von uns sind medizinische Laien und möchten etwas über ihre Erkrankung, über Möglichkeiten der Behandlung und über mögliche Zukunftsperspektiven im Umgang mit dem PCa erfahren.

Zeitschriften wie die von dir angeführten, aber auch Focus, Spiegel oder SZ um einige weitere zu nennen, verfügen teilweise über kritisch recherchierte, informativ und verständlich  geschriebene Wissenschaftsseiten. 
  Links im Forum auf diese Seiten können bisweilen in umfangreiche Diskussionen münden, aus denen wir Foristen u. U. neue Erkenntnisse zum PCa gewinnen können.
  Als Beispiel möchte ich auf einen anderen, zunächst unkommentierten link vom letzten Jahr verweisen.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...affe-gegen-PCa

Der reißerische Titel  Die Doktorarbeit, die Millionen Männer retten könnte sollte das Interesse des  Lesers für den Artikel wecken.
Abgesehen von der Überschrift ein sehr informativer Artikel zur Lutetium-Therapie, zu Erfolgen, Problemen und Zukunftsplänen. 
Aus dem unkommentiert gesetzten link entstand eine lange, teilweise sehr tiefgründige Diskussion, die mir noch gut in Erinnerung ist.

immuntherapiekrebs.de ist, wenn wir dasselbe meinen eine Seite die im www zum Kauf angeboten wird, das spricht natürlich erstmal nicht für die Seriosität.
Zur Immuntherapie gibt es etliche ähnlich lautende,  informative Seiten, sicher mit Eigeninteressen der Anbieter erstellt. Aber auch darüber kann man schreiben und diskutieren.




> journalistische Sekundär- und Tertiärquellen und getarnte Sites von Interessengruppen, die ohne Kommentar oder Erläuterung gepostet werden.


Soweit ich gesehen habe, hat Lothar seine links mit kurzen Erläuterungen versehen. Das reicht zur Vorstellung. 
 Ob ein link interessant ist oder Anlass zur Kritik gibt, das entscheidet dann das Forum, nicht ein Einzelner.

*Lothar lass dir das Wochenende nicht verderben*, es gibt außer mir sicher eine Reihe von Foristen, die deine links sehr informativ finden.

  Franz

----------


## MartinWK

Lothar, ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie ich mich noch klarer ausdrücken soll.
Zum Beispiel: Hinter "immuntherapiekrebs.de" steht ein Herr Matthias Bojar, der offenbar Webdesigner und Werber ist und etliche Websites mit diversen Themen betreibt, offenbar als Agent für nicht in Erscheinung treten wollende Dritte. Wenn du das unkommentiert verlinkst, könnte man sich fragen, welche versteckten Motive du dabei hast. Ich nehme an, keine, aber angesichts anderer Beiträge von dir mit hoher Qualität irritiert das.
Zeitungen lese ich selbst genug und fühle mich insgesamt überflutet mit oberflächlichen, von Journalisten auch noch falsch verstandenen und zudem häufig auf Effekt gerichteten Artikeln. Der Auslöser sind fast immer Pressemitteilungen von dritter Seite (Unternehmen und Behörden), die niemals ohne Eigeninteresse versendet werden. Nur im Sommerloch werden Themen initiativ aufgegriffen, sonst kriegt man das Blatt nicht voll, weil niemand Mitteilungen sendet.
Jede und auch wirklich jede deiser Meldungen müßte man wissenschaftlich überprüfen - meist lohnt das nicht.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Franz,
vielen Dank für Deine Einordnung.
Ich habe sieben Jahre in der Beschlussabteilung des Bundeskartellamts für Medien und Internet führend gearbeitet.
Wie man etablierte Zeitungen mit ihren Verlagen wie FAZ, Zeit oder Handelsblatt ihre Seriösität absprechen kann, ist mir schlicht unbegreiflich.
Ich verwende diese Quellen -wie auch Spektrum der Wissenschaften - gerne, da sie auf Deutsch sind, allgemeinverständlich abgefasst sind und ihre Quellen angeben. Man braucht sie nur kurz erläutern, sie stehen im Kontext zum Thread und werden sehr oft von anderen Forumsteilnehmer, wie Du oder Georg, ergänzt oder kommentiert.
Der Thread, übrigens nicht von mir benannt, heißt Lesenswertes über die Immuntherapie.
Ich glaube ich habe dazu auch  mit beigetragen; er hatte bisher über 23.000 Leser.
Gerade weil sich die Immuntherapie noch in der Entwicklung befindet, sind Bewertungen für Laien schwer zu machen.
Für manche Krebsarten, vor allem Hautkrebs, aber auch Brust und Nierenkrebs, stellt sie eine wichtige moderne Therapieform dar, die zu Recht den Nobelpreis für Medizin erhielt.
Der Beitrag von Martin hat mich verletzt; auch seine folgenden Bemerkungen.
Sie sind wohl meiner sehr kritischen Auffassung zu der Wurmmedizin geschuldet, die für den fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs als letzte Chance propagiert wird.
Beste Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ich bin denn mal weg, aus dem Forum.
Alles Gute an Alle!
Lothar

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Lothar,

Ich schliesse mich der Meinung von Franz an. Ich fände es äusserts schade, wenn Du dem Forum den Rücken kehren würdest. Habe schon früher in diesem Thread geschrieben, dass ich Artikel über Immuntherapien sehr interessant finde und ich auch gerne über Deine Links schnell zum Artikel finde und ich ihn überfliegen kann.

Mich stört es eigentlich auch nicht, wenn es gesponserte Beiträge sind. Die meisten klinischen Studien sind von Pharmafirmen gesponsert, da kann man keine heile völlig unabhängige Welt fordern. Unterdessen lassen sogar auch viele Unis Sponsoring zu. Ich denke nicht, dass diese Sponsoren es sich leisten können, groben Unfug in die Welt zu setzen. Von daher ist den Journalisten in den etablierten Verlagen durchaus auch zuzutrauen, dass sie einigermassen objektiv die Sache darstellen können.

Mein Wunsch nach etwas mehr eigener Bewertung über den Inhalt der Links ist wohl mein eigener Wunschtraum, aber dazu müsste man Vollprofi in diesem Gebiet sein. Sorry, dass ich an anderer Stelle diesen Wunsch geäussert habe.

Mein wirklicher Wunsch ist: Schlaf doch nochmals drüber und mach weiter so wie bisher. Viele Foristen und Gastleser freuen sich, solche Artikel zu lesen.

----------


## Lothar M

Zu guter Letzt:

https://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/r...&flds=b&flds=y

https://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/r...rostate+Cancer

Ich hoffe, das ist hinreichend genau.

Lothar

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Lothar,

es gibt bekanntlich immer mal Meinungsverschiedenheiten, deswegen muss man nicht gleich kündigen. 
Als Schachspieler weißt du doch, das der Vorteil darin liegt, die Ruhe zu bewahren.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Viele deiner Apps findet meine Frau nützlich.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## MartinWK

> ...das Forum ist keine hochwissenschaftliche Onkologische Gesellschaft, in  der ein handverlesener Kreis  von Wissenschaftler ausgewählte Studien  diskutiert.


Natürlich nicht. Solange Erfahrungen oder Fragen gepostet werden, gibt es auch keinen Qualitätsmaßstab. Bei Antworten und allgemeinen Infos allerdings wünsche ich mir in einem Forum der Betroffenen kritische Reflektion. Wenn nur allgemein zugängliche Inhalte nachgebetet werden ist das vor allem schön für diejenigen, die noch nie eine Suchmaschine benutzt haben. Und wenn es Inhalte sind, die für uns Betroffene in absehbarer Zeit keine Bedeutung haben oder schlimmer fragwürdig sind, muss man sich Kritik gefallen lassen.




> Wie man etablierte Zeitungen mit ihren Verlagen wie FAZ, Zeit oder Handelsblatt ihre Seriösität absprechen kann, ist mir schlicht unbegreiflich.
> Ich verwende diese Quellen -wie auch Spektrum der Wissenschaften - gerne, da sie auf Deutsch sind, allgemeinverständlich abgefasst sind und ihre Quellen angeben.


Die Zeitung besteht fast immer aus einem journalistischen Teil und aus Anzeigen. Beide werfen Gewinn ab. Seriosität beim Inhalt bedeutet objektive Recherche und sachliche Berichterstattung; Seriosität des Verlages heißt, dass er seine Rechnungen pünktlich bezahlt. Dazu müssen Auflage und Anzeigevolumen hoch sein, was wiederum heißt, dass den Vorurteilen einer Lesergruppe und den Wünschen der Inserenten bestmöglich zu folgen ist. Die Folge ist, dass man auch die Artikel im Wissenschaftsteil kritisch lesen muss, um nicht dem Zeitgeist oder den Interessen der Lesergruppe und Inserenten zu verfallen. Im Augenblick ist eben Immuntherapie ein Hype - schließlich will keiner hören, dass die tatsächlich stattfindende Krebstherapie immer noch auf Stahl, Strahl und Chemo basiert.
Dass auch wissenschaftliche Artikel interessengesteuert sind und kritisch eingeordnet werden müssen ist klar, umso geringer der Wert dessen, was davon in den Medien ankommt.

----------


## Lothar M

@MartinWK
Deine Ansichten bekräftigten mich nur darin, jetzt endgültig dem Forum den Rücken zu kehren.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Wie man etablierte Zeitungen mit ihren Verlagen wie FAZ, Zeit oder Handelsblatt ihre Seriösität absprechen kann, ist mir schlicht unbegreiflich.


Lothar, 

was versteht man unter seriös?

Ein Erklärungsversuch: https://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/seri%C3%B6s

Und diese Eigenschaften werden den  von Dir erwähnten Zeitungen sicher nicht abgesprochen.

Es sind vielmehr die Journalisten bzw. Berichterstatter, die einem medizinischen Sachverhalt nicht gewachsen sind
und ob fehlender Kenntnisse falsch berichten. Ein kundiger Leser wird schon bald feststellen, dass dies oder jenes 
wohl nicht zutrifft, und dann kommen die Zweifel auf wegen der Seriösität solcher möglicherweise irreführenden 
Darstellungen. 

Es gibt beim "Mannheimer Morgen" eine Berichterstatterin, die speziell zu medizinischen Themen vom Verleger herangezogen
 wird, weil das ihr Spezialgebiet ist, in dem sie sich seit viele Jahren auskennt. Obwohl inzwischen im Ruhestand ist sie 
weiterhin für die Zeitung aktiv.

Die Seriösität einer Zeitung ist absolut damit verbunden, was man in ihr zu lesen bekommt. 
Und auch der Chefredakteur ist letztlich abhängig von der Qualität und Seriösität der Berichte.

Lothar, vergiss bitte den Ärger über eine vielleicht ungünstige Wortwahl und sieh das eher gelassen 
und als Ausdruck lebhafter Diskussion, wo nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird.

Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Wer hat denn als erster und sofort auf den sehr umstrittenen Spiegel-Artikel zur PSMA-Liganden-Therapie hingewiesen?

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...-PSMA-Therapie

Mit höflichen Gruß

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein sehenswertes Video über den Forscher Henning Walczak, der in Köln über Krebsimmuntherapie forscht:

https://www.spektrum.de/video/partne...kungen/1641490

Lothar

----------


## Reiner mit E

2 Berichte über interessante Immuntherapie ( LMU MÜnchen und Leibnitz Forschungsinstitut )

https://www.leibniz-fmp.de/de/press-...stination.html

https://www.med.uni-muenchen.de/aktu...old/index.html

Reiner

----------


## Optimist

*Bispezifischer Antikörper gegen Prostatakrebs wird erprobt*

  Tübinger Mediziner des Deutschen Krebskonsortiums (DKTK) starten Studie mit selbst entwickeltem Antikörper zur Immuntherapie des Prostatakarzinoms.
   Näheres in:
https://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de...emeldungen/210

  _Im November startet im Deutschen Krebskonsortium (DKTK) eine klinische Phase I Studie, die einen bispezifischen Antikörper testet, mit dem Ziel, diese Erkrankung effektiv zu behandeln und langfristig eine deutliche Verbesserung für die Patienten zu erreichen.
_
_Teilnehmen können erwachsene Patienten mit einem Prostatakarzinom, das auf eine Hormon-ablative Therapie nicht mehr anspricht (kastrationsresistentes Prostatakarzinom) und die bereits drei vorhergehende Therapien erhalten haben. . Vor der ersten Antikörperinfusion erfolgt einmalig die vorbeugende Gabe von Tocilizumab. Im Anschluss an die Antikörperinfusion erfolgen regelmäßige ambulante Kontrollen des Patienten. Im Falle eines klinischen Ansprechens auf die Therapie kann diese bis zu sechsmal wiederholt werden._

Franz

----------


## W.Rellok

Aus dem aktuellen Deutschen Ärzteblatt




> *Phase-I-Studie zur Immuntherapie des Prostatakarzinoms startet*


https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...c9f3f890fd78c9

Winfried

----------


## Lothar M

Danke Winfried,
für den wertvollen Link.
Ein hoffnungsvoller Ansatz für die Fortgeschrittenen.
Wir sollten den Thread aktiv weiter verfolgen.
Ich hatte schon fast die Hoffnung verloren, auch aufgrund von Einlassungen hier im Forum.
Lothar

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Lothar,
Zitat aus dem von Winfried verlinkten Artikel:



> Im Falle des jetzt zum Einsatz kommenden bispezifischen Antikörpers namens CC-1 richtet sich *eine Bindungsstelle gegen das Prostata-spezifische Membranantigen,* das auf der Oberfläche bösartiger Zellen des Prostatakrebses präsentiert wird. Mit dem anderen Arm heften sie sich an ein Protein, das für die Aktivierung von T-Zellen zuständig ist.


Da liegt liegt doch die Gefahr. Wir wissen doch, dass PSMA eben nicht prostataspezifisch ist, sondern u.a. auch auf den Speicheldrüsen sitzt. Bei der Radioligandtherapie mit 177Lu und/oder 225Ac versucht und kann man die Schäden daran durch Kühlung begrenzen. Wie das bei der Immuntherapie gehen soll und ob es da überhaupt eine Möglichkeit gibt erschließt sich mir momentan nicht. Da bin ich auf die Ergebnisse sehr gespannt.
Arnold

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link auf eine Synopse der Universität Tübingen zu der Studie:

https://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de...inal_clean.pdf

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein lesenswerter Artikel aus Spektrum der Wissenschaften über PROTACs, daß derzeit bei Prostatakrebs getestet wird:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/protein...amente/1637044

Doch erst einmal wartet die Branche gespannt darauf, ob die PROTACs die hochgesteckten Erwartungen erfüllen können. Im Herbst 2019 erwartet die Firma Arvinas die ersten Ergebnisse der klinischen Studie mit ihrem PROTAC gegen Prostatakrebs. Und selbst wenn diese erfolgreich ist, müssen die Wirkstoffe danach erst einmal beweisen, dass sie auch die unerreichbaren Proteine wirklich erwischen und abbauen können. Erst dann wird klar, ob PROTACs die neuen Zauberkugeln sind  oder der nächste Fehlschlag.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hier noch ein Link zu einem Zwischenbericht der oben aufgeführten Information von LotharM, der soweit ich es verstanden habe positiv ausfällt. Leider ist mein Englisch nicht gut genug und ich brauchte einen Übersetzer.
Wenn jemand mehr dazu sagen könnte oder neuere Ergebnisse im Netz findet oder gefunden hat, wäre ich dankbar für eine Mitteilung ( Veröffentlichung hier im Forum ) , da PROTAC ein sehr interessantes Thema  für Metastastierte ist ( naja, für die Zukunft  )

https://www.bloomberg.com/press-rele...rgeted-protein

Reiner

----------


## tritus59

Zum Thema : *Bispezifischer Antikörper gegen Prostatakrebs wird erpropt (*Beitrag #133 von Optimist)

Wir hatten letztes Jahr schon mal eine kleine Diskussion über einen bispezifischen Antikörper, der PSMA und CD3 erkennt, auch hier in diesem Thread, ab Beitrag #47.
Habe aber nicht recherchiert, ob es hier Parallelforschung und Studien in USA und D gibt, denn Aptevo Therapeutics nennt ihren Antikörper APVO414 und hat schon eine klinische Studie Phase 1 gestartet in USA und Australien, siehe Informationen hier.

Sehr interessant alleweil. Bin auch gespannt, wie das mögliche Problem der Speicheldrüsen angegangen wird. 

Tritus

----------


## Lothar M

@Reiner
Alles was ich zu dem komplexen Thema bzw. Therapie bisher zusammengetragen habe, betrifft die Zukunft.
Hoffentlich dauert es nicht zu lange!
Aber es ist eine konkrete Hoffnung für alle Fortgeschrittenen.
Auf diesem Gebiet wird viel geforscht. 
Wir müssen am Ball bleiben und ggfs. an Studien teilnehmen.

Lothar

----------


## lutzi007

Ich sehe es schon kommen: Irgendwann treffen wir uns mal irgendwo als Studienteilnehmer bei einer Immuntherapie🤗
Lutz

----------


## Reiner mit E

Nachtrag zur PROTAC Studie - die ersten Ergebnisse sehen schon ganz gut aus 

Ich habe mir das von der Arvinas Seite http://ir.arvinas.com/news-releases/...ial-data-first mal versucht zu übersetzen ( mit translater natürlich )


Die ersten Ergebnisse zeigen, dass die PROTAC®-Proteinabbauprodukte von Arvinas von den Patienten bei den bisher getesteten Dosen gut vertragen wurden. Die anfänglichen Daten für ARV-110 stammen aus den ersten drei Dosis-Eskalations-Kohorten (35 mg, 3 Patienten; 70 mg, 4 Patienten; 140 mg, 3 Patienten). ARV-110 (35, 70 und 140 mg) wurde gut vertragen, es wurden keine dosislimitierenden Toxizitäten (DLTs) und keine unerwünschten Ereignisse des Grades 2, 3 oder 4 beobachtet.

Die Dosisproportionalität für ARV-110 zeigt, dass die Expositionen von ARV-110 in präklinischen Studien Werte erreicht haben, die mit der Hemmung des Tumorwachstums assoziiert sind. Es wurden die Daten an den Tagen 1 und 15 nach der Erstdosierung ausgewertet. Die dritte (140 mg) Kohorte von ARV-110 erreichte durchschnittliche Plasmaexpositionen und durchschnittliche Maximalkonzentrationen, die in präklinischen Studien über den unteren Grenzen der mit Tumorwachstumshemmung assoziierten Bereiche lagen . Darüber hinaus waren der Anstieg der Exposition und die durchschnittliche maximale Konzentration von ARV-110 für alle drei bisher getesteten Dosen dosisproportional.

Arvinas erwartet, dass die klinischen Daten aus der Phase-1-Eskalationsstudie mit ARV-110 im ersten Halbjahr 2020 vorliegen werden.

Reiner

----------


## Georg_

> Alles was ich zu dem komplexen Thema bzw. Therapie bisher zusammengetragen habe, betrifft die Zukunft.
> Hoffentlich dauert es nicht zu lange!


 Ich bin nicht erpicht darauf eine Immuntherapie zu machen. Beim Melanom wird die Immuntherapie schon häufig angewendet. Die Wirkungsdauer beträgt zwei Jahre, also nicht kurativ. Die Nebenwirkungen sind erheblich, vielleicht mit einer Chemo zu vergleichen. Tod durch außer Kontrolle geratenes Immunsystem möglich. Da mache ich lieber eine Lu177 Therapie.

----------


## Optimist

> Beim Melanom wird die Immuntherapie schon häufig angewendet. Die Wirkungsdauer beträgt zwei Jahre, also nicht kurativ. Die Nebenwirkungen sind erheblich, vielleicht mit einer Chemo zu vergleichen. Tod durch außer Kontrolle geratenes Immunsystem möglich. Da mache ich lieber eine Lu177 Therapie.


Zwei Anmerkungen:
- Die Nebenwirkungen einer Chemo sind nicht ohne,  einige Nebenwirkungen lassen sich durch Medikamente abmildern oder  verhindern. Trotzdem hat mich die zweite Hälfte der Chemo körperlich und  auch beim Denkvermögen zeitweise belastet, *aber es war zum Aushalten.
*Sollte es - ob kürzer oder länger - wieder notwendig sein, sehe ich einer zweiten Chemo gelassen entgegen.   

- Auch eine Lu177 Therapie ist nicht kurativ.


  Franz

----------


## Lothar M

> Ich bin nicht erpicht darauf eine Immuntherapie zu machen. Beim Melanom wird die Immuntherapie schon häufig angewendet. Die Wirkungsdauer beträgt zwei Jahre, also nicht kurativ. Die Nebenwirkungen sind erheblich, vielleicht mit einer Chemo zu vergleichen. Tod durch außer Kontrolle geratenes Immunsystem möglich. Da mache ich lieber eine Lu177 Therapie.


Es wird nach verschiedenen Ansätzen einer Immuntherapie geforscht. Da es neue Therapieansätze sind, läßt sich über die Wirkungsdauer wenig belastbares sagen.

Wichtig ist, dass man mehr über die Wirksamkeit oder das Versagen des Immunsystems bei Krebs mehr lernt.

Ich finde es für Fortgeschrittene eine sehr ermutigende Entwicklung, dass sich neben der Chemotherapie und der Lu177 Therapie, weitere Therapiealterativen eröffnen.

Auch wenn sie sich nicht als kurativ herausstellen, könnten sie jedoch lebensverlängernd sein.

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link auf einen lesenswerten Erfahrungsbericht der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft hinsichtlich der Behandlung von fortgeschrittenen Nierenkrebspatienten mit einer kombinierten Immuntherapie.
Darin wird im einzelnen auf die Überlebensrate und Nebenwirkungen auch im Vergleich mit der Standardtherapie eingegangen.

https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...erenkrebs.html

----------


## Georg_

Ich wollte mich nicht gegen die Immuntherapie aufstellen, sondern nur vor zu großen Hoffnungen warnen. Als ich vor Jahren das erste Mal von Immuntherapie hörte, dachte ich, das Immunsystem wird so verändert, dass es alle Tumorzellen vernichtet und das genauso nebenwirkungsfrei wie eine Erkältung. Ich fürchte, viele Patienten denken erstmal genauso. Inzwischen habe ich gelernt, dass die Realität meilenweit von diesem Idealbild entfernt ist.
Eine Ärztin sagte mir letztes Jahr: machen Sie Hormontherapie und wenn die nicht mehr wirkt, ist die Immuntherapie so weit, dass sie damit den Krebs wirksam bekämpfen können. Ich war so überrascht, das ich ihr nicht widersprochen habe. Ich hätte sagen sollen, ich habe aber den Vortrag von ihrem ehemaligen Kollegen Prof. Miller gehört. Danach ist das noch ein sehr weiter Weg:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...361#post104361

----------


## MartinWK

> Da liegt liegt doch die Gefahr. Wir wissen doch, dass PSMA eben nicht prostataspezifisch ist, sondern u.a. auch auf den Speicheldrüsen sitzt. Bei der Radioligandtherapie mit 177Lu und/oder 225Ac versucht und kann man die Schäden daran durch Kühlung begrenzen. Wie das bei der Immuntherapie gehen soll und ob es da überhaupt eine Möglichkeit gibt erschließt sich mir momentan nicht.


Man macht es genauso wie bei Radioligandentherapie oder Chemotherapie: man kühlt. Die Kühlung führt zu einer Minderdurchblutung und daher zu weniger Wirkstoff in dem Bereich.
Zur Kühlung siehe hier die Cochrane Corporation: https://www.cochrane.org/de/CD011552...-geschwure-der
Allerdings wäre der Nutzen bei Immuntherapie noch nachzuweisen.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hier ein Auszug aus dem Artikel/Pilotstudie der zum Thema paßt:

https://www.deutschesgesundheitsport..._Institutionen

Die Speicheldrüsen der Patienten nehmen es auf, eine extreme Mundtrockenheit kann die Lebensqualität der Patienten erheblich beeinträchtigen.
In dem nun erschienenen Fachartikel, die die Wirkung der Tandem-Therapie erstmals als Pilotstudie beschreibt, konnten die saarländischen Forscher zeigen, dass diese Nebenwirkungen nicht mehr auftreten, wenn man Lutetium und Actinium miteinander auf bestimmte Weise kombiniert.

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe ja nun übernommen, vor zu großen Hoffnungen in die Immuntherapie zu warnen. Die derzeit verfügbaren Medikamente schlagen nur bei einem Teil der Patienten an, dies sind meist weniger als die Hälfte. Hier eine tabellarische Übersicht, gegen Prostatakrebs ist offenbar noch kein Immun-Kraut gewachsen:

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Georg,

Danke für das Sheet von Fr. Nößler.

Hier ist eine  übersetzte Zusammenfassung von einer aktuellen Veröffentlichung speziell zur Immuntherapie bei fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs: 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...m-07-S1-S7.pdf

Zusammenfassend ist festzuhalten, dass PD-1 / PD-L1-Inhibitoren einen Durchbruch bei der Krebsbehandlung darstellen.  Versuche, die Wirksamkeit der Immuntherapie bei Prostatakrebs zu verbessern, sind gerechtfertigt und werden weiterhin aktiv untersucht.  Pembrolizumab zeigt eine Antitumoraktivität bei einer Untergruppe von Patienten mit therapierefraktärem mCRPC mit einem akzeptablen Sicherheitsprofil.  Obwohl es unwahrscheinlich ist, dass Immun-Checkpoint-Inhibitoren zu dauerhaften Reaktionen in der gesamten nicht ausgewählten Prostatakrebspopulation führen, kann es eine Untergruppe von Patienten geben, bei denen ein bemerkenswerter klinischer Nutzen eintreten kann.  Die Bemühungen prädiktiven genomische Biomarker zu entwickeln, sollen gefördert werden und hoffentlich zukünftiges Studiendesign voran treiben.  Schließlich kann das Verständnis der Resistenzmechanismen gegen die PD-1 / PD-L1-Inhibitor-Therapie dazu beitragen, Therapieentscheidungen zu optimieren und die nächsten Schritte bei der Entwicklung einer Immuntherapie für fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs zu leiten.

Das hört sich doch optimistischer an.

Lothar

----------


## Rastaman

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> Das hört sich doch optimistischer an.
> 
> Lothar


Hm, vielleicht. Die Autoren nutzen das Wörtchen "kann" wohl mit Bedacht.

----------


## Georg_

Lothar,

als ich die obige Tabelle sah, war ich wirklich überrascht, wie gering der Anteil an Patienten ist, die von der Immuntherapie profitieren. Und zwar die, die für den jeweiligen Tumor zugelassen ist und von den Krankenkassen bezahlt wird. Beim Melanom wird diese Therapie standardmäßig eingesetzt und man berichtet von guten Erfolgen  d.h. Remissionen bis zu zwei Jahren. Wie die Tabelle zeigt, sprechen aber nur 35% der Patienten überhaupt an, d.h. 65% erleiden die Nebenwirkungen ohne dass die Therapie etwas für sie gebracht hätte.

In dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel wird von der KEYNOTE-028 Studie berichtet, darin wurde Pembrolizumab bei Prostatakrebs getestet. Es heißt, 245 kastrationsresistente Patienten wurden daraufhin getestet, ob sie möglicherweise auf die Therapie ansprechen. Danach hielt man 35 Männer (14%) für geeignet. Davon erhielten dann 23 Männer die Therapie und es zeigte sich bei 4 Patienten ein Ansprechen, aber keine komplette Remission. Diese 4 Patienten sind 1,6 % der ursprünglich 245 Patienten. 

Wenn ich die schier unüberschaubare Zahl an Studien zur Immuntherapie betrachte, müsste es ja mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn nicht irgend etwas dabei herauskommen würde. Aber speziell beim Prostatakrebs wird das wohl noch ein sehr weiter Weg sein. Ich lasse mich aber gerne positiv überraschen.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hm, vielleicht. Die Autoren nutzen das Wörtchen "kann" wohl mit Bedacht.


Es ist gut, dass bei dieser sehr umstrittenen Therapiemöglichkeit Zweifel angebracht sind.




> als ich die obige Tabelle sah, war ich wirklich überrascht, wie gering der Anteil an Patienten ist, die von der Immuntherapie profitieren.


Das kommt nicht so ganz unvorbereitet. Knut konnte nicht davon profitieren.




> Diese 4 Patienten sind 1,6 % der ursprünglich 245 Patienten.


Das ist in der Tat fatal.




> Wenn ich die schier unüberschaubare Zahl an Studien zur Immuntherapie betrachte, müsste es ja mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn nicht irgend etwas dabei herauskommen würde. Aber speziell beim Prostatakrebs wird das wohl noch ein sehr weiter Weg sein. Ich lasse mich aber gerne positiv überraschen.


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
*
Das Leben ist ein andauerndes Staunen über das Wunder, zu leben.*
(Rabindranath Tagore) 

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

ich würde die Immuntherapie nicht als umstritten bezeichnen. Wenn sie so funktionieren würde wie man das sich das erhofft, wären alle begeistert. Es ist nur unklar, wie lange es noch dauert bis wir Forumsmitglieder davon profitieren könnten. Ich glaube, das dauert noch sehr lange. Was immer das heißt.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

"Wenn ich die schier unüberschaubare Zahl an Studien zur Immuntherapie  betrachte, müsste es ja mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn nicht irgend etwas  dabei herauskommen würde."
Solange die Pharmaindustrie viel Profit erwartet wird die Zahl der Studien nicht sinken. Ein Grund dafür ist die Hoffnung auf maßgeschneiderte Therapien für einzelne Personen oder Gruppen: deren Preis läßt sich frei bestimmen und jedes Präparat kann separat geschützt werden. Soweit Verfahren gegen Krebs entwickelt werden ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass am Ende wenig herauskommt. Krebszellen mutieren vielfältig und ein Karzinom kann diverse Varianten enthalten. Bereits beim PSMA zeigt sich, dass es Zellen gibt, die mehr exprimieren als andere im gleichen Tumor. Das andere Problem sind die Nebenwirkungen, schließlich sind es ja körpereigene Zellen: sie sind den gesunden Zellen immer noch ziemlich ähnlich.
Vorerst besteht allenfalls die Hoffnung auf palliative Verfahren. Vor einer kurativen Therapie muß vermutlich erst der Vorgang der Metastasierung verstanden werden - dazu wird in aktuellen Studien immer gesagt "man wisse fast nichts darüber". Metastasierung ist schließlich bei PCa das eigentliche Risiko. Wie kommt es, dass Prostatazellen sich in anderem Gewebe einnisten und vermehren können? Wo kann man da eingreifen? Das Wissen um "Inhibitoren", "Pathways", "Rezeptoren" usw. reicht dazu noch (lange) nicht aus.

----------


## Optimist

> Vor einer kurativen Therapie muß vermutlich erst der Vorgang der Metastasierung verstanden werden - dazu wird in aktuellen Studien immer gesagt "man wisse fast nichts darüber". Metastasierung ist schließlich bei PCa das eigentliche Risiko. Wie kommt es, dass Prostatazellen sich in anderem Gewebe einnisten und vermehren können? Wo kann man da eingreifen? Das Wissen um "Inhibitoren", "Pathways", "Rezeptoren" usw. reicht dazu noch (lange) nicht aus.


Die "Metastasierung" zu verstehen kostet viel Zeit und Geld.  Das wäre Aufgabe der *Grundlagenforschung,* die aber weil sie selbst kein wirtschaftliches Interesse verfolgt, auf öffentliche Förderung angewiesen ist.

  Dazu ein Positionspapier des VBIO
https://www.vbio.de/rahmenbedingunge...agenforschung/

_Grundlagenforschung braucht mehr Wertschätzung, eine wirksame und längerfristige Finanzierung und die strukturelle Absicherung der dort Beschäftigten._


Franz

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte ja immer Hoffnungen in die Immuntherapie gebremst. Es ist aber jetzt so, das man in Deutschland im Rahmen einer Studie eine Immuntherapie für Prostatakrebs bekommen kann.

In einem anderen Thread hatte Sunnnnny alias Sandra die KEYLYNK-010 Studie erwähnt: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...n-mit-Olaparib
Dies ist eine Studie für kastrationsresistente Patienten, die nach einer Abiraterone oder (nicht und!!) Enzalutamid und einer Docetaxel Chemotherapie weiter einen steigenden PSA Wert haben. Es muss hier keine spezielle Genmutation nachgewiesen werden, um an der Studie teilnehmen zu können. Die TUM in München hat die Studie in deutsch beschrieben: http://www.mriu.de/klin_studien/info_P_KEYLYNK-010.html
Die Studie ist in der amerikanischen Studiendatenbank hier beschrieben: https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT03834519

An folgenden Kliniken kann man an dieser Studie teilnehmen:

*Charite Universitätsmedizin Berlin*

Berlin, Germany, 10117

Contact: +4930450515288, Dr. De Santis

*Universitätsklinikum Düsseldorf*

Düsseldorf, Germany, 40225

Contact: +492118108588, Dr. Arsov

*Universitätsklinikum Erlangen*

Erlangen, Germany, 91054

Contact: +4991318223122, Prof. Goebell

*Klinikum Rechts der Isar*

München, Germany, 81675

Contact: +498941402522, Prof. Retz

*Universitätsklinik der Paracelsus Medizinischen Privatuniversität*

Nürnberg, Germany, 90419

Contact: +49911398114729, Dr. Augustin

*Studienpraxis Urologie*

Nürtingen, Germany, 72622

Contact: +491703809223 , Feyerabend

*Krankenhaus der Barmherzigen Brueder Trier*

Trier, Germany, 54292

Contact: +496512082681, Prof. Neisius

*Universitätsklinik fuer Urologie*

Tübingen, Germany, 72076

Contact: +4970712986613, Prof. Stenzl

*Uniklinik Freiburg - Klinik für Urologie*

Freiburg im Breisgau, Germany, 79106

Contact: +49761 27028930, Prof. Gratzke

*Universitätsklinikum Jena*

Jena, Germany, 07743

Contact: +4936419329901, Prof. Grimm



Also ist es auch in Deutschland möglich, eine Immuntherapie zu bekommen. 780 Teilnehmer werden weltweit gesucht. Allerdings schlägt die Therapie nur bei einem geringen Teil der Patienten an. Hier ein Bericht über erste Ergebnisse eine Vorläuferstudie: https://www.urotoday.com/conference-...te-cancer.html
Demnach zeigte sich nur bei 13% ein Rückgang des PSA Wertes, was für Immuntherapien offenbar schon ein deutlicher Erfolg ist.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

> Nur 13 % hatten mit einem PSA-Abfall in der Vorläuferstudie reagiert. Das ist wirklich nicht vielversprechend.


Ich wollte (wie immer?) vor zu großen Hoffnungen warnen, will aber die Studie auch nicht schlecht machen. Bisher wurde Pembrolizumab bei Patienten mit einem speziellen Gendefekt eingesetzt, den etwa 5% der Patienten hatten. Davon sprachen dann nur etwa die Hälfte auf Pembrolizumab an, also profitierten nur 2,5% aller Patienten. Inzwischen hat man festgestellt, dass auch einige wenige (!) Patienten ohne diesen Defekt ebenfalls profitierten. Außerdem meint man einen Synergieeffekt mit Olaparib festgestellt zu haben. Daher wird diese Studie durchgeführt. Wenn 13% statt 2,5% der Patienten davon profitieren, so ist das eine erhebliche Verbesserung. Man muss auch berücksichtigen, dass die Patienten, die auf diese Therapie ansprechen, oft eine sehr lange Remission zeigen, im Vergleich zu anderen Mitteln. Ich kann aber auch gut verstehen, wenn ein Patient sagt, die Chance ist mir zu gering.

Alternativen zu dieser Studie sind eine Chemo mit Cabazitaxel (CARD-Studie), eine Lu177 oder Lu177/Ac-225 Kombinationstherapie, oder Abirateron bzw. Enzalutamid, die nach einer Chemo wieder ansprechen können, auch wenn vorher eine Resistenz eingetreten war.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hier ein Video über Blutkrebs-Therapie mit CAR-T Zellen in Hamburg:
https://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia...ardplayer.html

----------


## Georg_

Hier ist eine kleine Studie, bei der 80% der 44 teilnehmenden Patienten auf eine Immuntherapie ansprachen: https://oncology.medicinematters.com...zumab/17722270 Das waren kastrationsresistente Patienten mit Metastasen, die eine Therapie mit Enzalutamid und/oder Abirateron hinter sich hatten.

Diese Therapie bestand aus der Kombination von Cabozantinib and Atezolizumab. Man geht davon aus, dass Cabozantinib eine immuntherapiefördernde Umgebung erzeugt, die die Reaktion auf den Immun-Checkpoint-Inhibitor Atezolizumab verbessert.

Diese Therapie resultierte in keiner Heilung vom Tumor, sie wirkte über ca. 8,3 Monate. Es soll jetzt mit einer Phase III Studie begonnen werden. Ein Ansprechen von 80% bei nicht genetisch selektierten Tumorpatienten ist schon eine sehr große Verbesserung gegenüber anderen Mitteln.

In Magdeburg hatte Prof. Miller von der Charite Atezolizumab(Tecentriq) angesprochen:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...361#post104361

----------


## SchöneHeimat55

> Hier ist eine kleine Studie, bei der 80% der 44 teilnehmenden Patienten auf eine Immuntherapie ansprachen: https://oncology.medicinematters.com...zumab/17722270 Das waren kastrationsresistente Patienten mit Metastasen, die eine Therapie mit Enzalutamid und/oder Abirateron hinter sich hatten.
> 
> Diese Therapie bestand aus der Kombination von Cabozantinib and Atezolizumab. Man geht davon aus, dass Cabozantinib eine immuntherapiefördernde Umgebung erzeugt, die die Reaktion auf den Immun-Checkpoint-Inhibitor Atezolizumab verbessert.
> 
> Diese Therapie resultierte in keiner Heilung vom Tumor, sie wirkte über ca. 8,3 Monate. Es soll jetzt mit einer Phase III Studie begonnen werden. Ein Ansprechen von 80% bei nicht genetisch selektierten Tumorpatienten ist schon eine sehr große Verbesserung gegenüber anderen Mitteln.
> 
> In Magdeburg hatte Prof. Miller von der Charite Atezolizumab(Tecentriq) angesprochen:
> https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...361#post104361



44% Reaktionsquote ist schon nicht schlecht. Es stellt sich die Frage, ob die Kombination der beiden Medikamente Nebenwirkungen auslöst oder wie eine längere Behandlung sich auswirkt.

----------


## Georg_

Es waren 44 Teilnehmer, davon hat die Therapie bei 80% gewirkt - allerdings unterschiedlich stark. Die Nebenwirkungen werden als "tolerierbar" beschrieben, d.h. 59 + 9,1 = 68,1 % hatten erhebliche Nebenwirkungen, sind aber nicht daran gestorben. Daher tolerierbar.

----------


## Georg_

Auf der ASCO 2022 hat Frau Dr. Dorff über ihre Studie zur CAR-T Zell-Therapie bei Prostatakrebs berichtet. Die Therapie ist sehr aufwändig und mit starken Nebenwirkungen verbunden, wirkt aber nur sehr kurz. Hier ein Link auf ein Bild aus einem Bericht über diesen Vortrag bei Urotoday.



Die grünen Punkte zeigen an, wann der PSA Wert bei den Patienten um 30% gesunken war und die gelben Punkte, wann er um 50% gesunken war. Die schwarzen Punkte zeigen, wann der PSA Wert dann wieder anstieg. Das war nach einem Monat, teilweise auch erst nach drei Monaten der Fall. Nur der erste Patient hat längerfristig von der Therapie profitiert. Ich meine, diese Zeitspanne ist zu kurz, um diese aufwändige Therapie allgemein anzuwenden. Da ist noch weitere Entwicklungsarbeit erforderlich.

----------

